# 10.0.2



## twister (May 1, 2001)

its out!  but what does it fix besides i tunes?  anything?


----------



## serandip (May 1, 2001)

I just read the updated info on the Apple site about the 10.0.2 update and the iTunes update.
Can't wait to go home!!  5 more hours!  Bummer!

I think the update is in two parts.  One update for the OS and another for iTunes for OSX.  the apple press release mentioned OS upgrade offers application stability and support for ftpd (file transer protocol deamon I assume ?).

Enjoy.


----------



## rharder (May 1, 2001)

This regular release cycle is looking good. Hopefully Apple will be able to put the appropriate spin on the updates so people understand that Apple is keeping up-to-date on all the appropriate Unix patches too. Or so it seems.

-Rob


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 1, 2001)

Call me pesimist but no DVD, no greek, and no cyrillic yet 
When apple...wheeeeennnnn ?????????


Admiral


----------



## VGZ (May 1, 2001)

Admiral it had already been stated that the CD burning would come in one update and the DVD in another.  It will be soon.  Just be patient ,


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 1, 2001)

I know I know 
I am just being impatient thats all 
Apple is doing a GREAT job considering that this is a 1.0 OS 
(its only been release 1 month and it is close to being fully operational, bells-n-whistles-n-all  ... which is more that we can say about  microshaft LOL )


Admiral


----------



## serandip (May 2, 2001)

Installation went without a hitch.  
My Sony spressa firewire CD burner is now recongniozed by iTunes  (haven't tried burning though).

All is well, Just waiting till I get drivers for my UMAX scanner to completely get rid of OS 9.

Regards


----------



## serandip (May 2, 2001)

When I was playing with iTunes and my CD burner and got my first kernal panic.
This is what I did,
- Installed 10.0.2, intalled iTunes 1.1.1
- Restarted computer with burner turned on.
- Started iTunes.  Pressed the burn icon. iTunes recongnizes burner. 
- Switched off the burner while iTunes was active.
- pressed the burner icon  ---- PANICK.

Is this a known problem ? 
Is this actually a problem or did I do someting I was not supposed to


----------



## Kinniken (May 2, 2001)

Software update recognised and installed iTunes 1.1 without problems, but never said a word about 10.0.2... I can think of two reasons:
-I use french (but I thougth OSX update were language-independant??)
-I use the leaked 4L7

I tried deleting the content of the receipts folder, to no avail... software update proposed downloading iTunes 1.1 again, but still no mention of 10.0.2 =(

Has anyone any idea of what I should do? Bar reinstallling everything, which I would rather avoid?

TIA,

Kinniken

PS: Bonus question. When are the epson stylus color 600 drivers ready?


----------



## twister (May 2, 2001)

heres my idea.  look around on the web.  maybe apple.com and download the update from there.  

twister

--to busy to updte mine yet.


----------



## Kinniken (May 2, 2001)

both the 10.0.1 and the 10.0.2 says they cant be installed on this computer =(
Maybe I'll just have to reformat my partition, reinstall OS9, reisntall OSX, update it to 0.1 and then  to 0.2.... bah

Kinniken


----------



## macavenger (May 2, 2001)

Don't bother to reformat, just reinstall OS X and go from there. Should work as well as a complete reformat and reinstall. I got a similar error when trying to install 10.0.1, but after some experimentation I found that it was because I did not have essentials.pkg and BSD.pkg in my receipts folder. I copied these files from the OS X CD, and the install worked. However, reinstalling would probably be a better solution, because it doesn't place the full installer files in the receipts folder like my method did. 10.0.2 and iTunes 1.1.1 installation worked without a hitch from software update.


----------



## Matrix Agent (May 2, 2001)

Anyone else get a speed boost from this?
My increase in responsiveness was incredible, but possibly this is due to the fact that I received no speed boost from the first update. Anyone else have results like mine. Make sure to look at my hardware stats in signature to see if there are any similarities, and, oh yes, i've optimized my drive, about once every 2 days, so its not from that.


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 2, 2001)

My OS X speed doubled or tripled!
It took a small time delay for the prefs panels to open up, and apps to do the same...now...its almost instant!


----------



## VGZ (May 2, 2001)

I've noticed a decent increase in speed from 10.0.0 to 10.0.1 to 10.0.2.  It just keeps getting faster.  I read somewhere that it adds drivers for ATI graphics cards.  This would improve the responsiveness of the system since it wouldn't have to use the processor for rendering as much.


----------



## glowurm@mac.com (May 3, 2001)

The thread follows:

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&postid=14724#post14724

And while I am here: does anyone have the particulars of which program should be used (read: most suited) for optimizing my OS X partition? You can just point me to the thread in a private message if you want...


----------



## Piet Keizer (May 3, 2001)

10.02 together with OmniWeb release candidate 1 is very acceptable. If it were not for some MIDI & Audio software not working in Classic under OS X, it would be my all time OS right now.


----------



## VGZ (May 3, 2001)

Yeah Omniweb has gotten much faster.  In 10.0.1 cf3 took around 10-18 bounces to launch.  Omniweb rc1 under 10.0.2 takes less than 3 bounces to start!!


----------



## zerorex (May 3, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Kinniken _
> *Software update recognised and installed iTunes 1.1 without problems, but never said a word about 10.0.2... I can think of two reasons:
> -I use french (but I thougth OSX update were language-independant??)
> -I use the leaked 4L7
> ...



After useing the 4L7, did you update to the correct 4L13? you have to have the "official" 10.0.1 build in order to get 10.0.2 to install..

good luck

~Z~


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 3, 2001)

Is omniweb going to be commercial or shareware or is it going to be freeware???



Admiral


----------



## VGZ (May 3, 2001)

Omniweb is commercial but you can use it for free.  It will ask you for a license once a month if you choose to use it for free.  Not sure what that makes it, freecommware, commfreeware?  lol


----------



## rharder (May 3, 2001)

Ordinarily I'd say you call that PesterWare, but OmniWeb's too good to be labelled that.

-Rob


----------



## scruffy (May 3, 2001)

after update:

cd /Library/Receipts/10.0.2Update.pkg/Contents/Resources/
lsbom 10.0.2Update.bom > ~/tmp/10.0.2

And, for those prudent souls who wish to know what they are installing <i>before</i> they install it (come on people, it's just a computer, ignorance is a friend), here is that file:


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 3, 2001)

I like the customizability of OS X, but I would like more.
I am not of those weekend mechanics that fine tune their system
to suit them rather than changing most of their habits to
use their system.

I would still like to see hotkeys, using the F-keys to launch apps 
also more localization, and more fonts, more keyboard layouts, more MP3
functionality (if it can possibly be done), better CD-R performance
so we can show those windows people that are going over to XP that
freedom of expression is an apple trait 



Admiral
--> Creativity and expression is paramount <--


----------



## beh01@uow.edu.au (May 3, 2001)

I followed the instructions to update 10.0.0 to 10.0.1, all worked fine.  
Now that 10.0.2 is released, I can't find a way to update my system!  Software update reports that it can't find any new software to update, and when I go to the apple site (http://til.info.apple.com/techinfo.nsf/artnum/n75134) and click on the link to download the update, it says that the software can't be found!

Is this problem specific to Australia?  Seems a bit strange to me.

Any help would be greatly appreciated,

Ben

(Rev. A iMac, 96MB RAM, 17Gig, OSX 10.0.1)


----------



## VGZ (May 3, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *I like the customizability of OS X, but I would like more.
> I am not of those weekend mechanics that fine tune their system
> to suit them rather than changing most of their habits to
> ...



Look in the /System/Library/Preferences/Keyboard.preferences and open the nib file.  You'll find evidence that hotkey support is coming.  As far as mp3 how about showing ID3 info in the Finder?


----------



## jove (May 4, 2001)

Hello,

I received a small speed increase in 10.0.2 (which took nearly a half an hour to "optimize"). I just want so much to use X but the load times of applications are always aproaching or greater than 30 seconds. Scrolling is horrible. Forget Classic. I know 128MB of RAM is not very comfortable for OSX. Will upgrading RAM really make X act as responsive as I have heard? Is there another avenue to pursue to speed up X?

Jove

iBook DV 128MB RAM 10GB HD
9.1 on 250MB partition
10.0.2 on remaining partition with a small independent install of 9.0.4 (for Airport updates - thanx Apple).


----------



## Click (May 4, 2001)

I would say that your Ibook starts to be a little to old. Buy the new one 

On a G4 400 mhz 256mb OSX is much much faster than Os 9


----------



## jove (May 5, 2001)

Hello,

Seeing how this iBook was new in September, I doubt my wife will let me get a new one. I did ask though  I will be buying more RAM tomorrow. Can somebody relate the firmware/RAM/iBook issue I have heard bits and pieces of?

When the RAM gets here I'll report my findings. OSX faster than OS9 - looking forward to that!

Jove


----------



## glowurm@mac.com (May 5, 2001)

So as I mentioned above, Jove, OS X is not useable. Even with this machine (see config. below) that was supposed to totally rock and roll with the SMP and advanced memory management I cannot work due to the overall lag in everything... And on top of that, ATI now says that the Rage series chips are not going to be supported in OS X. 

So Great, Now What? 

Config. Follows: 

G4 450 DP/MP 
448 MB RAM 
30 GB HDD partitioned into: 
5 GB OS X 10.0.1 + OS 9.1 
5 GB OS 9.1 
20 GB Documents and Files 
OEM ATI Rage 128 Pro AGP 
IX Micro Ultimate Rez PCI 
OEM Adaptec 2930CU SCSI 
Iomega Zip SCSI (External) 
Kensington Mouse-in-a-Box Optical Pro Mouse 
Palm USB to Serial Adapter 
Apple Pro Keyboard 

(reposted from another thread, as mentioned before, but for Jove's benefeit.)


----------



## dantjie (May 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by glowurm@mac.com _
> *So as I mentioned above, Jove, OS X is not useable. Even with this machine (see config. below) that was supposed to totally rock and roll with the SMP and advanced memory management I cannot work due to the overall lag in everything... And on top of that, ATI now says that the Rage series chips are not going to be supported in OS X.
> 
> So Great, Now What?
> *




"...The reason that ATI is not developing the RagePro drivers is because Apple has decided that they want to do it themselves. There WILL be RagePro support, just not directly from ATI. 

Regards,

Arshad
ATI Technologies"

This is a quote form a thread titled "ATI Bastards..... " at bbs.xlr8yourmac.com


----------



## jove (May 5, 2001)

Hello,

glowurm, I didn't forget your previous posting. I just have heard sooo many differing responses about X's speed. Some say it is faster than 9 others like you and myself find it unusable!

I am trying to figure out what the hardware/installation/perception issues are that make the reported speeds vary.

And glowurm, your signature talks about the "firmware" feature. What exactly was/is the issue?

Jove


----------



## jove (May 9, 2001)

Hello,

I am not the proud owner of a 466Mhz G3 with 320MB RAM and 10GB hard drive. I would assume this would be enough to make X come alive. Nope.

Application load times have decreased slightly with the more RAM. Relaunch times have dramitically decreased.

I still haven't figured out why under 9.1 and Classic an application can lauch almost instantly while the same application in X can take up 30 seconds. What in the world is X thinking about when loading these things!


My strategy now, with more memory, is to keep as much as I can in memory and use mostly Classic apps.

I hope Apple figures out how to optimize X for systems like mine.

Jove


----------

